# information please



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

hi , can anyone tell me the rules for motorcycle M.O.T if there is any in greece. i own a house in greece and have just bought a 1992 600 cc motor bike. i payed the tax and have a square silver sticker on the bike with 2011 printed in blue ( is this renewed at the start of 2012 ) ???i cant find any info from anyone in my village !!!i also have full insurance. 
in the uk i own a 600cc bike and this needs a anual inspection . thanks for your help. sam


----------



## panos1313 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey, looks like you are ready to go. All you need is that 2011 sticker which is renewed every year (about 50 euros for a 600cc bike) and its basically the road-tax.

Then ofc the bike needs to be insured but you say you have that covered. I assume you already ahve a driving licence for motorbikes.

The annual inspection thing is not required in Greece yet but it's something that will change in the next 1-2 years.


Stay safe and always wear a helmet!


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

*thank you panos*



panos1313 said:


> Hey, looks like you are ready to go. All you need is that 2011 sticker which is renewed every year (about 50 euros for a 600cc bike) and its basically the road-tax.
> 
> Then ofc the bike needs to be insured but you say you have that covered. I assume you already ahve a driving licence for motorbikes.
> 
> ...


thank you my friend. now i just need to learn the language. wow its hard . any tips out there ???


----------



## brownbrian1960 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi,where do you get the sticker(tax)from in Greece,and does anyone know how much insurance would be on a 600cc bike


----------



## panos1313 (Aug 31, 2011)

Sticker-notification is sent to your house normally, and then you go to a post-office and pay for it in order to receive it.

If you just bought the vehicle and notification doesnt come to your house (or for whatever other reason), you have to visit an "Eforia" , aka the tax department by 31/12 of each year and pay+receive it there.Remember to bring the vehicle's licence along.



Insurance for a 600cc bike depends on insurance-company+place of insurance. For non-Athens/Thessaloniki areas you can get cheap insurance for like 120 euros per year.(like mine) IF you want a better insurance,more services and/or live ina big city it can go up to 400 euros per year. I'd say 200-250 euros per year is where most people are at.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

What ever you do MAKE SURE you obtain your road tax sticker BEFORE the deadline. If you do not you will be charged DOUBLE as a fine. If you are not in Greece get someone to do it for you WITHOUT FAIL.


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

hi . do you know if the sticker can be obtained a few months before 2012 ??? thanks


----------



## panos1313 (Aug 31, 2011)

samrvy said:


> hi . do you know if the sticker can be obtained a few months before 2012 ??? thanks


hi, no it cant. I think it ll be available by late november the earliest


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

efharisto again Panos.. any clues to my plastering question ?????


----------

